# Big Jumper



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

I came across this guy and he must be 5x larger than any other jumping spider i've seen.
I'll try to ID it but for now just enjoy.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 4, 2012)

#1 is seriously awesome. I didn't even bother looking at the other two. Great shot, man... but now that I have looked at the other two, I love the body expression in #3!


----------



## sleist (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the first one the best.  The dark background and the reflection in the eyes is/are nice.  The out of focus foreground in the bottom is crooked and bright and distracts too much in my opinion.  I would think a tighter crop would help this shot considerably.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great shots! Good find! 

I actually found one that was nearly 1" long... but after I went and got my camera, he was gone!


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> #1 is seriously awesome. I didn't even bother looking at the other two. Great shot, man... but now that I have looked at the other two, I love the body expression in #3!



Thanks! I have 2 shots of him with that expression. I love it when they crook their head like that, as if to say "Whachoo talkin' bout?"



sleist said:


> I like the first one the best.  The dark background and the reflection in the eyes is/are nice.  The out of focus foreground in the bottom is crooked and bright and distracts too much in my opinion.  I would think a tighter crop would help this shot considerably.



Now  that I look again I agree! I'll try an edit and darken the forground a bit. I don't want to crop it out completely, of course. I'm fond of the blackness though. I don't know if I want to crop it all out. I'm a fan of negative space, but not excessive amounts of it.



cgipson1 said:


> Great shots! Good find!
> 
> I actually found one that was nearly 1" long... but after I went and got my camera, he was gone!



I was lucky. I was shooting on a patch of grass down by the lake at the cottage and on my way up this guy was waiting on the railing of the stairs. I was at-the-ready!


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

here's another one with that expression





And a shot of the markings


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 4, 2012)

What a beauty I think it's a _Phidippus clarus_ female


----------



## groan (Jun 4, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> What a beauty I think it's a _Phidippus clarus_ female



Thank you!!!
It appears you are right!
Species Phidippus clarus - BugGuide.Net
Now to go update all my pics.


----------

